# Looking for a North American Sublimated Teamwear Supplier



## imurrapjet (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all!
I have a small teamwear business that does a few tens of thousands of garments per year and we currently source offshore. We are located in USA/Canada and would like to re-shore for the advantage of having a close to home (accessible) supply chain as well as to take advantage of NAFTA.

Does anyone have any recommendations of teamwear sublimation suppliers that could do teamwear with minimum orders of 1 pc/design? We would only require 1 pc/design if we were to send a fair amount of other volume, but this is important to us.

Thanks all!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

can you expand a bit about what you need...


----------



## imurrapjet (Sep 18, 2013)

Haha yeah you’re wrong, but that’s ok. I can see how a one might be sceptical of my message now that I re-read it.

We wouldn’t be asking the new supplier to do 1 offs without a commitment from us to do larger volume. Likely it would go the opposite direction- we would do bigger orders first (or at least 25-50 pc orders) and then introduce the single pieces.

the reason I included the jnfo about being able to handle small orders was becusse we deal in order sizes all the way from 1-500 pcs. Sometimes they come from the same client too! So we can’t necessarily cut out of the 1 pc orders…
Anyways, let me know what you think (and feel free to reply back with questions if my request isn’t clear too!) thanks!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

thanks for the clarification

hopefully you find what you are looking for

if you are in canada, you could try the canada sub-forum here too


----------

